# Completed new props for 2011



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Since last year was our first year putting a haunt together, I didn't feel I had the luxury of taking any time off before starting on this years projects. Some of the props will be added to scenes we started last year and several will be totally new scenes.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My goodness you've been busy. Now I really feel like a slacker.  Those all look like great additions to your haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Who needs a librarian when you have books that shelve themselves?

The little dog was a hoot


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Stupid work blocking youtube! Now I have to wait until I go home to see this...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the dog. I wish I had time to do something like this!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, everything looks great. I really like the movement of the books, would love to see how that works. Your haunt will have some great new stuff added into it and I'm sure you will get alot of compliments.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Last year was your first year, but *everything* you have moves and makes sound/speaks?

(that's me saying wow)


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

I wish all my props moved. I'm learning though thanks to everyone here!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Nice work, everything looks great. I really like the movement of the books, would love to see how that works. Your haunt will have some great new stuff added into it and I'm sure you will get alot of compliments.


Here's a link to the thread I used as the starting point for my build - http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/70258-haunted-bookshelf.html. I made a few changes including using a vent motor instead of the wiper motor.
Feel free to ask any questions and I'd be happy to help.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

love the book case.....


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, I am such a slacker, I am impressed, both with the quanity and the quality of the props, very cool, love the book case, what motor did you use for the witches head movement? and the ground breakers, the first one was a shiatsu, right? what was the second one? sorry to bug you, but they are great! and I have some shiatsu's to find a use for , so just brain picking!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Bethene said:


> wow, I am such a slacker, I am impressed, both with the quanity and the quality of the props, very cool, love the book case, what motor did you use for the witches head movement? and the ground breakers, the first one was a shiatsu, right? what was the second one? sorry to bug you, but they are great! and I have some shiatsu's to find a use for , so just brain picking!


I used a couple of reindeer motors for the witch. There is a video showing the construction on this thread - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25510
The first groundbreaker uses 2 pneumatic cylinders to control its movement. I followed Casa Fear's tutorial to build it found here - 



The second ground breaker was from Kevin242 and his plans can be found here - http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_one-armed_grave_grabber.html
Niblique71 has since revised the design and you can check that out here - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25755
Good luck with your projects!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, i'm impressed!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, one or two things completed at this point would be awesome, do you have a prop building army in your backyard? Everything looks great, the bookcase is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with everyone.... you have really gotten us to step it up a notch in this house.... I think instead of putting a Halloween countdown timer on my phone, I'm going to make YOU my personal countdown timer. You stress me out WAY more than watching the numbers dwindle! Great work! I can't wait to see the culmination of all this in October!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

DAMN thats alot of props put out for this year looks like you work 27 hrs a day 9 days a week very very very cool love the book shelv!!!!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments. 
I had put together a list of things to do after Halloween that was over a page long which included changes to existing props as well as the new projects. When I reviewed it last night, almost everything had at least been started with many finished and ready to be put away. Now I'll have time to learn some new skills and work on some of the smaller details that my haunt was missing last year.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing like getting a early start to your prop building and learning new skills but there is always one more thing that you want to build. Great job on these!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Great looking props...You definitely have a head start on me. Like everybody else I like the book shelf but I really love the fish.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Nothing like getting a early start to your prop building and learning new skills but there is always one more thing that you want to build. Great job on these!


That's for sure! I'm in the process of installing jaw servos in my Buckies. Finished one yesterday and starting on the other two tonight. They'll be ready to go when the Picaxe controller is done.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder - I think I have a bad LM386 amp chip gotta get back to that.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Thanks for the reminder - I think I have a bad LM386 amp chip gotta get back to that.


I'll be ready when you are. I had most of the components set aside but I needed the Picaxe for another project as it was my only unused one. Now I guess I'll just have to order some more. Oh and I may as well order some more servos while I'm at it. I wonder what else they have that I could use.
This is getting dangerous!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are a couple more completed props -


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow great job on your props! You have some really original ideas! The kids and adults will love them.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

All the props look great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG! Are you kidding me? You have that many ready to roll now and I don't even have stuff finished I started 4 years ago!

Wow, great job!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

amazing, and i thought i'd been busy, love your work


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

How fun is that! I am at a loss for words... except...

Will you marry me? I promise we will lived haunted ever after.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! love everything about your props!

and thanx for motivating me to get busy building... I have been slacking the past couple of weeks.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

that is AWESOME!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

What a delicious smorgasbord of Halloween props you have there! Bravo!


----------

